# Custom Made Hoodies?



## goosehunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, my name is Jerry Johnson I am from Sebree,KY. I am 25 yrs. old and an avid hunter. I am new to the forum and really enjoy reading forums to see what topics are hot and learn lots of new things. But I am looking to get some Hooded sweatshirts made for me and my guys and didnt know who or where to get them made has anyone done this before who could help me out. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go to a local sewing shop and ask them.


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

customink.com


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I reccommend this guy..... :wink:

http://www.habembroiderysales.com/


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Whatever you do, make sure they are black. You wont get any waterfowl "street cred" w/out a black hoodie.

:thumb:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

LOL, I know guys that where zink hoodies whenever they hunt, I also glassed a group that came in the same field as us and they all had black nodak outdoors hoodies :beer:


----------



## goosehunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I appreciate all of your replys. Like said before I want something someone else dont have anyone can buy a hoodie with someone else's logo but not me I want my own. Thank you all


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We had some FFA sweatshirts made back in high school next time I see my exteacher I'll ask her about it


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I print shirts. Email me at [email protected] Thanks, Bruce


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

My friends in Shelby County Ky print hoodies. That is about 150miles from you, and not only are they local they will probably be cheaper. Her email is [email protected]


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I would just buy some nice Carhartt or underarmour hoodies in your color of choice and bring em to an embroidery or screen printer shop.


----------



## SNOTS (Feb 27, 2010)

dye sublimination is the way to go. There is only one place I know of that does it. They made a bunchof FA shirts a while back, as well as some for Hoyt. I had them make some show shirts for me a while back, and I couldn't be happer with them

Dyesport.com
http://www.dyesport.com/ALL_CURRENT/swf ... vised.html
ask for Nate


----------

